# Schwilly the Kid



## Trvshwvng (May 27, 2015)

Goes by Schwilly the Kid. Just went to spange and rolled up on em at Wal Greens. Tall-ish, kinda out there, broken arm.


----------



## sofarfromhome (May 27, 2015)

where are you? are you in Texas?


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 27, 2015)

I'm in Tallahassee


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 27, 2015)

Guess he just broke his arm. Says he fell down drunk lol


----------



## sofarfromhome (May 27, 2015)

i think i met him outside of Austin. why? guy seemed like a dirty fucken oogle


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 27, 2015)

moved to missed connections. also, if you make your titles more descriptive (say, include the guy's name) there's a higher likelihood someone will click on it.


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 27, 2015)

Kid fucking blew up my spot acting like an ass while im trying to spange. Talking over me as im two dollars from what I need, caused a lot of sideways looks that I don't usually get. Just wouldn't go away. Lost puppy syndrome or some shit. Then the manager comes out saying ppl are complaining. That's it. I've been there every other day this past week getting a dollar or two when I need something with no complaints at all. Just obnoxious as fuck. I'm not saying he's untrustworthy or shady bc I don't know him that well, so not right to post there at this point. I will say this kid is a real live nuisance of an oogle and if ya hear the name, get away asap.


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 27, 2015)

This has nothing to do with missed connections, Matt lol... Not a connection I would care to have missed. I'm well aware of how the forum works. Got a little trigger happy there pal.


----------



## Tude (May 27, 2015)

Patience sir - we look at lots of threads and stuff every day - we are currently looking at a bunch of stuff in World News articles that are being moved around to a better subforum versus a giant information mix that was hard to maneuver around even with using search engine (now you know there are photos and articles involved).

Sometimes - not sure where to put things as we are really trying to move things where people can see/use things. Especially missed connections, Couch surfing, Rides available, etc. We try. and we want people to succeed good travels.

(btw I think I've seen this guy's name/info over at Dirty Kids Couchsurfing - a closed facebook group).

<edited to get rid of run on verbage that had no impact to this subject> But I will state @Matt Derrick has good ideas for here.


----------



## sean p (May 28, 2015)

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/shwilly-the-kid.23579/

Is this him


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 28, 2015)

@Tude I understand what you're saying completely. But to move something that is felt not to belong there into a section that's completely irrelevant, c'mon. I've been on this thing long enough to know where the subject matter belonged for the time being and once more content develops THEN move the thread. Mods are the first to tell people read the thread before posting. How bout doing so before moving? It's just a waste of effort. He has good ideas and plenty of them but I feel like StP doesn't trust its users, not only that there's some weird ass politics going on here I've noticed.

I'm just stating the facts from a logical standpoint, no one has to like it.


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 28, 2015)

@sean p

Yep that's definitely him. Kid is a drunken idiot. Rolled through the emergency room of the hospital I'm at.. shitfaced, yelling at people then saw me smoking outside and comes up talking to me. Great. Security comes and he tells them he's here to see my wife. What the fuck dude? I don't know em from Adam and I damn sure don't want the kid around her especially after just having surgery. Says "aw wtf dude you wont vouch for me???? I came here to do you a favor" blahblahblah. He's just an insane individual and if anything this thread now belongs in Shady Characters. I even gave him $2 out of the 3 I got from this one lady hoping he'd go buy his beer and fuck off but nah. He bought a $4 pack of smokes and gives me 5 of em sayin "here man gift to you since your girl is hurt" .......

He's whacked stay away from em.


----------



## sean p (May 28, 2015)

He's something else that's for sure he's good people tho now I know he ain't dead
If you do happen to run into him again tell him Frank an grace where worried about him an there back in Asheville nc if you want to I would understand if you dont


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 28, 2015)

I doubt ill ever see him again


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 28, 2015)

Good people would respect that im stayin here to take care of someone and not roll through causing a scene and not blow up the spot I spange at across the street. Not only that he blew up the Shell station a mile away and got thrown out too, which was the next closest place. Just a reckless moron with no regard for anyone else.


----------



## sean p (May 28, 2015)

Your right he is reckless must be worse then before just a dude I hop with at one point over a year ago an we know alot of the same riders


----------



## sean p (May 28, 2015)

So where you traveling throught with your girl an she got hurt


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 28, 2015)

Yeah was catching wbd line out of Tallahassee to catch an event in Vegas


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 15, 2015)

Can this get moved to Shady People please? Thanks guys


----------



## vagablonde (Jul 22, 2015)

Trvshwvng said:


> Goes by Schwilly the Kid. Just went to spange and rolled up on em at Wal Greens. Tall-ish, kinda out there, broken arm.


Um if you're talking about the tall dude raspy trainkid with black hair he's a really nice dude with an alcohol problem, and a good friend of mine. You've misjudged his character


----------



## DrAwqward (Nov 11, 2015)

Ahhhhh I know shwilly! Bit of an asshole, and yea he went to the hospital a lot hah. Last I seen him was summer in NC Asheville. He caught a train to Knoxville. He was always chill with me tho


----------



## DrAwqward (Nov 11, 2015)

sean p said:


> there


Frank and Grace? Sean, you still in contact with them?


----------



## sean p (Nov 25, 2015)

DrAwqward said:


> Frank and Grace? Sean, you still in contact with them?


Yup


----------



## Shwilly the kid (Feb 28, 2016)

This is funny! I'm not gonna sit here and argue online like the oogle 'im not, but i will say that is a very diluted and single sided exaggeration. But you are entitled to your opinion, you are allowed to think im shady and i'm allowed to think you are schwag as fuck... but for you to call me an oogle is definitely a little off reality... just keep travelling and if you have something to say to me when we cross path's then that would be the time to do it, not by trying to shwagg me online.


----------



## DrAwqward (Mar 19, 2016)

Shwill, i aint got nothing but respect for jah. Remeber when you got that 200$ kickdown in downtown ashville from that dude that was wearing FDA(or FBI/CIA) shirt? Good times


Shwilly the kid said:


> This is funny! I'm not gonna sit here and argue online like the oogle 'im not, but i will say that is a very diluted and single sided exaggeration. But you are entitled to your opinion, you are allowed to think im shady and i'm allowed to think you are schwag as fuck... but for you to call me an oogle is definitely a little off reality... just keep travelling and if you have something to say to me when we cross path's then that would be the time to do it, not by trying to shwagg me online.


----------



## Shwilly the kid (Apr 21, 2016)

DrAwqward said:


> Shwill, i aint got nothing but respect for jah. Remeber when you got that 200$ kickdown in downtown ashville from that dude that was wearing FDA(or FBI/CIA) shirt? Good times


HAHA yeah that was awesome, do you remember me handing everyone that was around me a twenty and splitting that kickdown with everyone?!

I remember he came up and gremlin and i started asking him for his badge number, then we asked him for money and he kept like 3 bucks for himself and gave me the rest! he said to "consider it an anonymous tip" HAHAHAHA it was fucking hilarious!


----------

